
OpenOffice.org Update Sets Downloads Record - nickb
http://www.pcworld.com/article/152768/openoffice_open_source.html?tk=rss_news
======
shader
The title is somewhat misleading. OpenOffice did very well, and 3 million
copies of the recent update were downloaded in one week. This may be a record
for OpenOffice, but it falls far short of a real "record", as firefox 3 had
over 8 million downloads in 24 hours.

~~~
mike_branski
That's what I thought as soon as I read the title, too.

Firefox's record: <http://www.spreadfirefox.com/worldrecord/>

